# Misery loves company



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol.....found this online. Made me think about all the good times :)


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 17, 2007)

That poor guy has the same look that my dog had on his face in the vet's office today.


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 17, 2007)

They look about as happy as we were here on Green Ramp heading out for Winter Warfare Training.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nah, this is happy during Winter Warfare training, on the chow line. ;)


----------



## Sdiver (Sep 17, 2007)

Kurt V said:


> They look about as happy as we were here on Green Ramp heading out for Winter Warfare Training.



Look at THAT equipment !!!! :eek:

Holy Shit Kurt....I didn't know you were THAT old !!!!! :doh: :eek:


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope, here's happy. Check out my BC glasses:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

That would be as happy was I was to heft that fucking toboggan into that Helo and have a seat.  Then to find out that the FE was going to keep the doors open for this flight 'cause it was going to be "short".  And they turfed us out in a location like that last photo.


Oh and nice glasses. ;)


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 17, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> That would be as happy was I was to heft that fucking toboggan into that Helo and have a seat.  Then to find out that the FE was going to keep the doors open for this flight 'cause it was going to be "short".  And they turfed us out in a location like that last photo.
> Oh and nice glasses. ;)



Hell the only flight we got was the one where we had to jump out at the end. So fucking cold we wore lambswool face masks to keep out the frost bite. Once on the ground it was all this:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

We lived out of those fucking toboggans.  Everything to support a section, 10 man tent, fuel, stove, extra ammo, extra food, ice bags, tools, and when we got tired of carrying it; the pig would be strapped to the fucker.  Oh and then there was the radio toboggan with a couple of the old RT-524's in it or a VRC-106.  Hell, pure hell.


----------



## Kurt V (Sep 17, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> We lived out of those fucking toboggans.  Everything to support a section, 10 man tent, fuel, stove, extra ammo, extra food, ice bags, tools, and when we got tired of carrying it; the pig would be strapped to the fucker.



Tents and stoves? You are fucking kidding me. I need to scan some of my other pictures. We lived out of shelter halves and made little campfires when we could. 

Oh and Boon, this thread is officially hijacked!


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

At the time I worked at a Brigade HQ, so the staff had tents; we had tents. ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

You must have been talking about a home more like this?  Did you ever come up this way to do WW training?  We used to have a lot of guys from different US bases come up.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Sep 17, 2007)

jesus...i forgot that Boon even posted.  Definately a hijacking...should be renamed "Back in My Day Rocks used to be heavy"


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

JustAnotherJ said:


> jesus...i forgot that Boon even posted.  Definately a hijacking...should be renamed "Back in My Day Rocks used to be heavy"



lol, you mean  " Back in My Day Carrying Rocks used to be heavy".


----------



## x SF med (Sep 18, 2007)

Shit, they let you guys take pictures?  We never had time on Tng or on Ops to take friggin pictures, well, occasionally, on TDY.


----------



## EATIII (Sep 18, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> lol.....found this online. Made me think about all the good times :)



The memories:doh:


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Shit, they let you guys take pictures?  We never had time on Tng or on Ops to take friggin pictures, well, occasionally, on TDY.



I got most of those from the Photo Tech's, well you can tell; they are the good quality ones.  I never had time either but if I saw one of those fuckers snapping a shot, I let them know to give me copies.


----------

